# 1:20.3 scale – Southern Pacific (narrow gauge) GE 50-ton Diesel #1 "Little Giant"



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

*1:20.3 scale – Southern Pacific (narrow gauge) GE 50-ton Diesel #1 "Little Giant"*

The subject of this thread is based on the "Under Consideration" news on Accucraft's website. The "Little Giant" has been listed for a few years. I'd like to see some discussion/feedback on how many others out there would like to see this in production and would actually pony up for one.

I would battery power mine, so consideration for room to do that without having the need for a trailing car would be optimal for me. Are there any other drooling SPng fan's out there besides my self who want to see this moved up into the production slot?

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It's a great prototype. Alas, I'd have to pass--not because I wouldn't necessarily be interested in a narrow gauge diesel, but simply because I'm beginning to work on a similar freelance loco myself, based on an LGB White Pass Alco chassis. (It's in the design and planning phase. The donor locomotive has not yet arrived in the TRR shops for actual construction to begin.) It was originally going to be a model of the 70-ton Porter that's up at the Georgetown Loop until I realized how flippin' HUGE that thing is! The "Little Giant" is much more favorably proportioned for narrow gauge, and won't overpower the cars. (Crews apparently disliked the prototype Porter because the cab was so high above the ground. They claimed they got nosebleeds from the altitude.) 

I'd love to see a commercial model of the "Little Giant." My question to myself would be, what would I be willing to pay for it? Might it make more sense to bring it out in plastic a la the GP60 that's been on their planning books for seemingly forever? 

Later,

K


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It is a 'Little Giant', isn't it?



















Andrew


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

RY Models made a 1/48th scale model not too long ago, and Rich was talking about maybe doing it in Fn3 as well.
http://www.richyodermodels.com/rym_owens_pilot_model.htm


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

> Rich was talking about maybe doing it in Fn3 as well.


I've talked with Rich a couple of times and he indicated that he didn't have the desire to build any. Now that was a couple of years ago that we had the last discussion and I have not broached the subject with him since as I got the idea he was tired of being asked about it. So who knows? If he does, I'll be first in line with a deposit. 

Scott


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I've talked with Rich a couple of times and he indicated that he didn't have the desire to build any


Ditto - but again I haven't mentioned it recently. The real issue is getting enough orders to make it worth his while - at which point Accucraft will wake up and do their version!


----------

